# 98 sentra 1.6l rear oxygen sensor



## xbhong (Dec 8, 2004)

ECU code 0902 indicates the rear o2 sensor heater problem. The heater resistance is 3.2 ohm in 3 degree (temperature). In 96 sentra the range is 5.2~8.2 ohm in 25 degree. I don't know if I should replace it. Is there any impaction to drive without the rear o2 sensor?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

xbhong said:


> ECU code 0902 indicates the rear o2 sensor heater problem. The heater resistance is 3.2 ohm in 3 degree (temperature). In 96 sentra the range is 5.2~8.2 ohm in 25 degree. I don't know if I should replace it. Is there any impaction to drive without the rear o2 sensor?


The rear O2 sensor is only used to determine if the cat is working. So the only side effect of not replacing it would be a CEL.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

just recently my check engine light led up on my dash board. i drove my car into autozone so they can read the ECU. i was told i had oxygen sensor problems. he didnt know if it was the front of the rear. so i drove my car into goodyear to get it serviced. they charged me $96.34 for the diagnostic test to see what was the problem, when i already knew it was an oxygen sensor issue. then to replace the rear oxygen sensor it cost me $138 for the part and labor. i was told that if i didnt replace it, i would loose hp and gas mileage. i dont know how true that is or not.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

fondoo said:


> just recently my check engine light led up on my dash board. i drove my car into autozone so they can read the ECU. i was told i had oxygen sensor problems. he didnt know if it was the front of the rear. so i drove my car into goodyear to get it serviced. they charged me $96.34 for the diagnostic test to see what was the problem, when i already knew it was an oxygen sensor issue. then to replace the rear oxygen sensor it cost me $138 for the part and labor. i was told that if i didnt replace it, i would loose hp and gas mileage. i dont know how true that is or not.


That's true for the front O2 sensor, not the rear. The front one is used to check the air/fuel ratio and the computer will adjust the amount of fuel being delivered a little bit based on these readings.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

fondoo said:


> just recently my check engine light led up on my dash board. i drove my car into autozone so they can read the ECU. i was told i had oxygen sensor problems. he didnt know if it was the front of the rear. so i drove my car into goodyear to get it serviced. they charged me $96.34 for the diagnostic test to see what was the problem, when i already knew it was an oxygen sensor issue. then to replace the rear oxygen sensor it cost me $138 for the part and labor. i was told that if i didnt replace it, i would loose hp and gas mileage. i dont know how true that is or not.



OMFG man you should have asked how to change it. A new one costs like $40$ and they are easy to replace. all you have to do wis extract the code and post code on here and ask how to do it we would have helped you out. Another piece of advice: BUY A HANES MANUEL, OR A FSM they are your bible. They have all the error codes and almost all of the "How to's." Sry to hear you lost your $234.34.


----------



## xbhong (Dec 8, 2004)

*Where can I buy a oxygen sensor for $40*



slow200 said:


> OMFG man you should have asked how to change it. A new one costs like $40$ and they are easy to replace. all you have to do wis extract the code and post code on here and ask how to do it we would have helped you out. Another piece of advice: BUY A HANES MANUEL, OR A FSM they are your bible. They have all the error codes and almost all of the "How to's." Sry to hear you lost your $234.34.


I have booked an oxygen sensor in http://www.global4autoparts.com for $50 (Bosch). They get my money from credit card but 2 weeks past, they give nothing, no one answer the phone. I was probably cheated.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Autozone...napa....avp.. there are plenty of places that sell O2 sensors


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

xbhong said:


> I have booked an oxygen sensor in http://www.global4autoparts.com for $50 (Bosch). They get my money from credit card but 2 weeks past, they give nothing, no one answer the phone. I was probably cheated.


Dispute the charges with your credit card company. Call them and tell them you have never received the part and they will investigate for you. Thats why its always good to use a credit card when purchasing through a vendor.


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

Well depending on the card he used, if it's a visa or mastercard, he will have to wait 30 days from the date of purchase or "expected delivery date" whichever one he has the info on. Then, he will need to write out a letter stating just that to the credit card bank. He'll win. I had a bad experience with DiscountAutoParts.com once. Ba$tards gave me a bum alternator and took forever to get my money back. Fast @ss shipping though!! LOL


----------



## xbhong (Dec 8, 2004)

I complained that to http://www.canadiancouncilbbb.ca/ and get back my credit.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So you did get your money back?


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

this blows, you should have asked here first..
live and learn


----------

